# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  15/11/09 "Basic Telekinesis"

## Zezarict

I want to share some of my favourite dreams here and only comment if it isn't insulting.

*Lucid Dream 1 (First Recorded)*

15.11.2009*Basic Telekinesis* (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember anything before I became lucid. When I became lucid I was pretty happy about it but the dream quickly started slipping and became blurry and dull-ly coloured so I did some RC's and rubbed my hands together and things like that and it became vivid. I saw my friends and started talking to them, telling them i'm dreaming and doing things to amaze them. I got bored of that and spun around to see where I would end up and I ended up in my lounge. I then thought to myself "I'm going to practice telekinesis." I tried to levitate my Xbox 360 remote and it worked so after that wanting to try something a little harder I levitated 10 things with my fingers and it worked again! I tried to throw them at targets in my yard (not actual targets but things like a pole and antennae) and I missed them all... The dream changed scene to me being in a car with a girl that was driving me somewhere and I told her to drop me off at my house and then I explored my altered dream town and woke up.

----------


## flipboard

haha awesome dream man congrats on getting TK in your lucids should make all the ones to come much more exciting!

----------


## Remorseless

How did you make stuff levitate and use TK?

----------


## MadMonkey

Ive used TK in a dream befor, I wasn't lucid, It was a while ago and I hadn't started practicing lucid dreaming yet. I still havn't succeded but its only been 3 nights  :tongue2: . anyways I had messed around the day befor stickin my hand out like in the movies and concentrating to move something while in the Kitchen. In a dream I walked into the kitchen and tryed it again and it worked very easily. I was like, oh cool and walked on. Im so mad I didn't know lucid dreaming then cuz I would have gone full lucid im shure. Atleaste this ashures me once I can become lucid I will be very good at TK of corse Il often have to chanel it through my hands but who cares it looks badass.

----------


## username695

Nice dream, TK is one of the first things I'm gonna do when I get a decent lucid.

----------


## Valmancer

Cool dream! Telekinesis is what I'm most looking forward to in lucid dreaming  ::D:  When you levitated the xbox remote did you use your hands? In my second (very short) lucid I managed to smash ( kind of a shock wave) a bus high into the air when it was driving towards me  :smiley:

----------


## phyck

i can fly, teleport,pass through walls,walk on air,gain super speed and strength,become an avatar(airbender) but i cant seem to use telekinesis

----------


## Mancon

Congrats on getting lucid and the telekinesis! Sounds like fun.

----------

